# USB Diskettenlaufwerk



## maggi.kochstudio (7 November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen USB-Diskettenlaufwerk, welches ich an einem MP370 zum Einsatz bringen möchte. Es sollte vom Aufbau aber so beschaffen sein, dass es in z.B. eine Schaltschranktür, oder Bedienpult eingebaut werden kann. Mein Low-Cost USB-Diskettenlaufwerk von Conrad arbeitet problemlos am MP, lässt sich halt nur schlecht im  / am Schaltschrank formschön befestigen. Und die Siemens - Variante finde ich mal wieder eine Frechheit, alleine das Laufwerk ohne Zubehörteile (Befestigungsmaterial) kostet schon abzüglich unserer relativ guten Prozente 280€ !!! :evil: 
Danke in Vorfeld....
Gruß Markus


----------



## smoe (7 November 2005)

Wäre es nicht sinnvoller gleich auf USB Sticks umzusteigen. Ist wesentlich sicherer in der Handhabung. Ein USB-Port lässt sich auch schöner in eine Gehäusefront einbauen.

smoe


----------



## maggi.kochstudio (8 November 2005)

Leider eine Vorgabe des Kunden, ein Diskettenlaufwerk anstelle eines USB Sticks einzusetzen. 
Gruß Markus


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 November 2005)

Einfach mal bei den Notebookherstellern suchen. Mein Sony hat von Hause aus auch kein Diskettenlaufwerk. Dieses ist auch nur als USB-Variante verfügbar. Und das für weniger als 280€. Vielleicht hat auch der "Ich bin doch nicht blöd"-Markt etwas im Programm.


----------



## SPS Markus (12 November 2005)

Schau mal hier: www.reichelt.de

Suche nach USB Diskettenlaufwerk.  Preis 17,95€
Ich denke Preiswerter wirst du wohl kaum was finden.

Der Einbau in eine Schaltschranktüre dürfte mit etwas Geschick auch kein Problem werden.
Einfach einen Winkel biegen und an der Türe einen Ausschnitt machen. 
Den Winkel an Türe in passender Höhe befestigen.
Dann Diskettenlaufwerk mit 2 Kabelbindern an dem Winkel befestigen und fertig.

Markus


----------



## maggi.kochstudio (13 November 2005)

Jau...

Sollte ich nicht doch noch anderweitig fündig werden, muss ich wohl auf die "Kabelbindervariante" zurückgreifen. Ist vielleicht auch ne tolle Aufgabe an meine Schlosserkollegen da was stabiles zu basteln. Vielleicht Metallbefestigung anstelle von Strapsen, oder so ähnlich. 
Trotzdem Danke für die Tipps!!
Gruß
Markus


----------



## knabi (13 November 2005)

Wie wär's denn damit:

http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sn...m=1&category_id=5693&page=productlisting.aspx

(ist nicht ganz so teuer wie die SIEMENS-Variante)


----------

